# $89.99 TiVo TCDA93000 TiVo Mini2 (RF Version) (Certified Refurbished)



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Woot Refurbished via Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA9300...F8&qid=1456687253&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:TiVo


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

heifer624 said:


> Woot Refurbished via Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA9300...F8&qid=1456687253&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:TiVo


The link now shows currently unavailable.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Now says.... In stock on March 7, 2016


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

They went up on the price... it was $69.99 Thursday night.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wrong... That was for the Old Version with IR remote.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I bought 2 of these refurbs for $89 each last time Amazon offered them. They look brand new and work just fine.


----------

